# Bear: Bookcliffs roadless unit



## prohunter (Mar 6, 2010)

I drew this tag for the spring. Was wondering if anybody has any information on some areas to look. Also what is the best time early may or late may.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saddle up your pony's ,,or mules if your lucky,, and ride.

There's really only two good access points,,The head of Sego canyon and Ten mile knoll.

Might be mid May before you can get a horse trailer in there with all the snow ,Good luck.


----------

